# Cannabis clinic opens in Nottingham for patients struggling to access the drug on the NHS



## Northerner (Jan 17, 2020)

A cannabis clinic has opened in Nottingham to support patients suffering with conditions like multiple sclerosis and arthritis.

The Medical Cannabis Clinic has opened on the NG2 Business Park, off Queen's Drive, offering what they describe as 'cannabis-based therapy.'

The clinic was set up for patients "struggling to access cannabis-based treatment via the NHS".

NHS patients clinically referred and funded are also able to attend and access treatment.

The clinic said there are are two main cannabis chemicals known to have the most medical benefit; THC and CBD.

https://www.nottinghampost.com/news...abis-clinic-opens-nottingham-patients-3745984


----------



## chrisnolan87 (Oct 6, 2020)

I feel like it is a really cool thing. People kind of need it.


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 7, 2020)

People with MS can be prescribed Sativex - a complex of various cannabinoids including THC - for the troubling muscle spasms for which the side effect ridden Baclofen is usually prescribed. For those same muscle spasms caused by the PLS I suffer from,  I use CBD oil to great effect . I don't need a special clinic because it isn't illegal.You just need £50 to get a 10ml bottle of 10% CBD, which does last me a couple of months. That's just a tad over the cost of a LIbre sensor, which lasts a fortnight. I self fund both, but you can't get the VAT off CBD oil.

I haven't used cannabis since 45 years ago. 45 years in which I didn't progress to harder drugs. Needless to say, I don't believe cannabis is in any way harmful or addictive, unlike alcohol, which does not seem to bother the English government to any degree. Alcohol disinhibits social restraints, so aggressive violent and sexual behaviour results. Cannabis does the opposite. I've no idea why it's illegal. It was first made illegal for the peasants to use in 1920, but doctors could prescribe it till 1971.


----------

